# Offre de reprise Apple store



## gilsplash (25 Septembre 2020)

Bonjour,
J’ai remarqué qu’Apple propose une offre de reprise à l’achat d’un appareil neuf. L’estimation proposée ne tient pas compte de la taille d’écran ni de la capacité wi-fi ou cellulaire de l’appareil à reprendre. J’ai du mal à croire que cela n’influe pas sur le prix de reprise. Quelqu’un a-t-il utilisé ce service et a-t-il des retours ?
Merci


----------



## robertodino (26 Septembre 2020)

Les prix de reprise sont vraiment très mauvais...


----------

